# Fishing/boating advice



## jdetty (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello to everyone out there reading or listening, 
I am new to the P&S community and am looking for some advice. I just recently purchased a 19' deep v and am lookiing to expand my fishing ops. I have fished the mm bridge am only catching croaker. I guess I should be thankful I am catching anything at all, but am lookiing for a change. I am using squid. Is there another location close or is it just a matter of changing bait. Thanks J


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

might wanna try the boating board. and there are millions of other bait options. Welcome to the board


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Atleast your catching something.  

Not being familiar with the area your fishing or what types of fish you want to catch, take my advise with a grain of salt and my advise is very general.

1st, if you don't have a decent fish finder, get one and learn how to use it. 2nd, if fishing inshore, try light tackle jigging and 3rd, troll for larger fish.

If you're planning on just bottom fishing with bait, try live lineing with spot. For flounder, you want to get a decent flounder rig and use minnows with a strip of squid and drift over drop offs.

Good Luck!!

- Dae


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Like Dea said, a fish finder is an absolute. Buy the very best you can afford and learn to use it well. Without one you're just shooting holes in the water. The next thing is to get a Chart/GPS. This will allow you to mark productive areas so you can come back to them. It will also give you the ability to locate structure and drop-offs.  These two pieces of electronics will turn your fishing trips into catching trips. Once you learn to use them well you'll never fish any other way.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Seems like years ago before the fishfinder I had better luck with catching fish and we just put an X on side of the boat to mark the spot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

bbcroaker said:


> Seems like years ago before the fishfinder I had better luck with catching fish and we just put an X on side of the boat to mark the spot.


Years ago you didn't need a fish finder, there were more fish. My boat has an X on it. It marks the location of my transducer. Actually there are 2 X's, one for each transducer.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

If you go to the Hampton tunnel you should be able to catch some big flatties using live spot. Drift over the tunnel and along the channel edges, you'll find them. It took me several trips with my boat to find places to go where and when.


----------

